# rattle rattle pots and pans



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

pick up our new m/h 3 weeks ago and was surprised at the lack of rattles(bathroom door only)but then we unpacked the cooker shelves and loaded the pots and pans and would you believe it rattle rattle.there must be some way of packing these items without having to unpack them all to get to the item you want,we are gradually adding more stuff to our m/h and as we all know space is precious,any help welcome


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi

We use dish towels between the pots and pans, works like a dream. Another potential rattle place is the food cupboard, pack everything nice and tight placing soft items next to hard ones. You won't believe the mess a bottle of cooking oil left on its own for several hours can make. 
When we buy jars or bottles etc we look for plastic rather than glass, which are lighter and no rattles. Don't forget the fridge, its amazing what can happen inside if not carefully packed..lol

Jim


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Rattling pots'n'pans get on my nerves when I'm driving :evil: 
We use some of that non slip matting (You can buy it on the roll from 'Wilkinson' quite cheap) cut to shape and sandwiched between plates etc, works a treat.


----------



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

Tip for jars etc :

I found a way to solve this, and here is the process :

(1) Purchase 2 six packs of beer, larger or cider. 
(2) Carefully remove each can, one by one, taking care not to damage the plastic holder.
(3) Put the plastic holder bit into the fridge or cupboard.
(4) Slot in cans or jars or mugs into the plastic holder as and when required.
No rattles !

The only drawback with this method is that you're forced to drink the contents of the six packs.

Tip for plates :

You can store plates upright by using your girlfriends (or your own) suspender belt. Just attach them inside the overhead cupboard, slot in the plates, pull each suspender in a cross fashion over the plates, thread them through the eye of the door catch and attach the suspender clips to the main part of the belt. I think you'll find the plates will be securely attached and the elastic keeps them from rattling. 

The only drawback with this method is it can cause confusion at barbecues.

Drifter


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

We use the 'sticky - holey' matting that can be bought from just about any hardware store and use it as liners for the draws etc. We also pack cans etc with soft packets intermitently. We solved the prob of the plates by using wooden ones :wink: 

Rattles dont seem to be a problem with us even though I am paranoid of them.

Another useful item is the old fashioned clear plastic mats with spikes on the underside designed for carpet protection. It always reminds me of my Grand Parents  This is ideal for laying down as you leave for a muddy treck or perminantly placed in the carpeted 'boot'. Available from all good carpet shops.

A


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

All great tips and although relatively new to the m/h experience we have toured/camped for many years. In the past we've used bubble wrap for valuable/delicate items and since getting our m/h I've been experimenting with the thin foam underlay used when laying wooden/laminate flooring. This can be cut into all sorts of shapes - cooker shelves, pot lids - the list is endless and so far it has produced good results.  

Ken


----------



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

*Rattle pots & Pans*

The best thing so far that I have used is bubble wrap, the big bubbles are better.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Bubble wrap with big bubbles is a good idea but never lasts long with me, cant stop popping till all the bubbles have gone!

pete


----------



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

*rattle pots and pans*

Bubble wrap is great for getting rid of aggression, best when you put it on the floor and jump on it, shouting all the bad words you allow yourself to say, but close the doors and windows first as the sound they make when popping sound like breaking bones.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*Rattles*

We bought a pack of bobbly type tea towels, folded them in half and sewed up each end to form a pocket, anything that may rattle is put into a pocket which is big enough for most items. Also, they are easy to wash -and cheap enough to buy in the "cheap shops".

For jars and things, try putting thick rubber bands such as rubber tent guys around the middle of coffee jars etc.

If cupboard doors rattle even after adjusting, put a strip of self-adhesive Velcro Felt in way of the contact areas.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Stop all annoying noises with one 100% effective method - 

Buy Ear Plugs

Well it would work!! :wink:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Rattles*



RobMD said:


> We bought a pack of bobbly type tea towels, folded them in half and sewed up each end to form a pocket, anything that may rattle is put into a pocket which is big enough for most items. Also, they are easy to wash -and cheap enough to buy in the "cheap shops".
> 
> For jars and things, try putting thick rubber bands such as rubber tent guys around the middle of coffee jars etc.
> 
> If cupboard doors rattle even after adjusting, put a strip of self-adhesive Velcro Felt in way of the contact areas.


Hi Rob

What a good tip the guy band or wide rubber bands round jars. I use small bags I make with the the aid of a bag sealer from bubbly stuf like you get in parcels . Must give your tip a try. Also the bobbly tea cloths. Cant say I have ever seen them but. Again I will have a look next time I am near a cheapy shop.

Thanks again

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mr Administrator.

Sorry this is off topic to the title but why is thread & one or two others so wide?. I have to keep going left & right with aid of the mouse. If its me how can I alter it.


Thanks again.

Motorhomer


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

motorhomer
Not only you I've got it as well, I just waited for someone else to say in case I made a fool of myself!!(no comments please).

Back on the orig thread, a small peice ov insulating tape over mag catches on grill door will stop the rattlews but still work and we keep our cups in a draw in old Marg containers.

Ken S.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Ok . that was a bad typo and now I have made a fool of myself, it should read of instead of ov of course!!!!!!! and rattles instead of ( or is it ov) rattlews.

Now I' going to have a lie down, I think I need it.

Isn't it sad
Ken S.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

motorhomer said:


> Hi Mr Administrator.
> 
> Sorry this is off topic to the title but why is thread & one or two others so wide?. I have to keep going left & right with aid of the mouse. If its me how can I alter it.
> 
> ...


I was informed that it was caused by posters having extra long URLs in their signatures (myself include  ) Steve (aka a very very wild camper) gave me instuction and help in resizing

Thanks Steve

Jim


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi Again


Re Off Topic. Thanks to the person who sorted the over wide problem So much easier to view. Thanks 


Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

KenS said:


> motorhomer
> Not only you I've got it as well, I just waited for someone else to say in case I made a fool of myself!!(no comments please).
> 
> Back on the orig thread, a small peice ov insulating tape over mag catches on grill door will stop the rattlews but still work and we keep our cups in a draw in old Marg containers.
> ...


Re width

I was waiting for someone else to say it but they never did. LOL

Your insulating tape idea sounds a good one. The other rattles we find come from the fridge shelf and oven shelves. Anyone got any ideas for them rattles.

Motorhomer


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yep, Ideas for oven shelf, I caught hold of the oven shelf like a chest expander and pulled it out sideway by a couple of mm then slide back in the oven and you will find it will be slightly harder to push in , but it will not rattle. 

With the gas heater, I took the cover off and placed a few dobs (don't go crazy) of heat resistant silicon ( it comes in tubes) in between the various sheet metal componants and that helped to reduce the noise a lot, any good heating suppliers should sell it, if you cant find it I will look out the old tube for the brand name.

Have a non rattling good time

Ken S.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Don't seem to suffer much from rattles in the Frisky - there's so little storage space that everything is crammed in so tight it can't move. :lol: 
But moving up to a 6 berth coachbuilt in a couple of weeks so will probably have rattles - have taken note of all the useful tips & will put them to the test in due course. 
Thanks folks.


----------

